# Dust collection setup



## mojotwig (Dec 26, 2018)

I just got a wen dc and wanting to set it up right the first time. I planed on using metal duct to everything and get a dust deputy to go with it and eventually a wynn canister. But it has a 4" y coming off, should I go with a 4" to 6" y from the dc to everything then reduce down at the machines or 4" from dc to dust deputy then 6" to everything or would 4" everywhere work? What would get the most pull?


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I use 4" everywhere, because I only draw from one machine at a time.


----------

